

NF: Open source hacker news link aggregator based in Berlin mit GitHub oAuth - nfreq
https://nullfrequency

======
nfreq
Open source and built over the last seven days
[https://github.com/nullfrequency/nullfrequency](https://github.com/nullfrequency/nullfrequency)

------
krapp
Please get rid of the light grey text on white background. I can barely read
half of what's on there.

Other than that, looks nice.

